# Lakehouse



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Spent 3 weeks on this complete interior repaint, nice to be wrapped up.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

More


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

nice to paint empty houses!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's good!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

All doors were brand new and staircase and spindles were all oak. We left just the treads in oak.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you have any leftover paint?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Did you have any leftover paint?


Mmhmm. 45 gallons purchased. 
A gallon of each colour left over. 2 trim, and 2 ceiling left.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

wje said:


> Mmhmm. 45 gallons purchased.
> A gallon of each colour left over. 2 trim, and 2 ceiling left.


Ya shoulda estimated your paint better.  

It looks great!


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Looks great! What's that rustic looking wall in pic 4?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

doctors11 said:


> Looks great! What's that rustic looking wall in pic 4?


Reclaimed barn board. That is the master bedroom so that wall sits behind the bed. Looks really sharp with furniture in there.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

A beautiful job to compliment a beautiful home!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job! Looks nice and clean, just the way it should.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## TLC Painting (Feb 18, 2013)

wje said:


> More


Very Impressive, How many painters were on the job?
What was the brand of paint on the doors they look awesome?
Give yourself a pat on the back!!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job. Looks great


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

TLC Painting said:


> Very Impressive, How many painters were on the job?
> What was the brand of paint on the doors they look awesome?
> Give yourself a pat on the back!!


For most of the time we had 3 painters and 1 laborer. For the staircase we did a 2 man attack for 3 short days (1 coat a day on all spindles risers etc) took just over 2 weeks for complete repaint minus popcorn ceilings. 2 coats on all walls, all trim, all doors were all oil primed, and 2 coats of BM Advance. They were cut and rolled with a sponge roller, they did turn out nice, I Will post another pic in a moment from my phone.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's nice. I use a sponge roller fairly often when I want that 'almost sprayed' look. 
Haven't tried it with Advance yet though.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I never liked the sponge rollers. Too many times they would make bubbles.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I never liked the sponge rollers. Too many times they would make bubbles.


The first door I started on there were thousands of small bubbles, so I left it a few minutes and came back and it had leveled out to a glass like finish.. My back up plan was brushing them completely... I was glad the bubbles leveled.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> The first door I started on there were thousands of small bubbles, so I left it a few minutes and came back and it had leveled out to a glass like finish.. My back up plan was brushing them completely... I was glad the bubbles leveled.


What made it work?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> What made it work?


Probably the fact it was a waterborne alkyd with a longer open time, so it wasn't drying instantly. There were 22 doors, so I was happy that I didn't have to brush them out.. That's a sore arm, especially on a 3 coat system.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wje said:


> Probably the fact it was a waterborne alkyd with a longer open time, so it wasn't drying instantly. There were 22 doors, so I was happy that I didn't have to brush them out.. That's a sore arm, especially on a 3 coat system.


Yeah. Long open time. What I was thinkin.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Advance does really great with a mohair roller as well. Wes you guys don't spray much? That many doors and you can make some bank with a sprayer.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Advance does really great with a mohair roller as well. Wes you guys don't spray much? That many doors and you can make some bank with a sprayer.


Almost never do we spray, I am always meaning to start but I just never get to it!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Superb craftsmanship! Eye pleasing! .......


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Went back for touch ups today took a few more finished shots


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Man that looks great Wes! The paint job next to the natural wood accents, and the understated hardware makes it very inviting, not to mention that awesome view!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Man that looks great Wes! The paint job next to the natural wood accents, and the understated hardware makes it very inviting, not to mention that awesome view!


Yeah that view didn't take much to get used to lol. I grew up right across the lake from this place and wish I still lived near the water as it would make everyday feel like a holiday work or not.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What I wanted to mention, was how over time [a few Months] how hard that Advance cures, making for a hard but smooth finish.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Look great! Very Sharp


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice job! I'm curious, what method did you use for the spindles and railing, I assumed a brush and roll? 

It's so tedious to me to brush and roll but I hate all the masking that spindles (especially from one floor to another) require when spraying.

Keep up the good work buddy...


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks great!! 
We used to use sponge covers on doors a lot, switched to 3/16 mohair & for us it does a better job.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice work! Someone (owner) sure likes white lol.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Very nice work! Someone (owner) sure likes white lol.


 Something about white!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> Very nice job! I'm curious, what method did you use for the spindles and railing, I assumed a brush and roll?
> 
> It's so tedious to me to brush and roll but I hate all the masking that spindles (especially from one floor to another) require when spraying.
> 
> Keep up the good work buddy...


Yes, They were all brushed and rolled. 1 Coat of BIN and 2 coats of BM Advance. 3 Coats on the hand rail.


----------

